# 88 Stanza Front seal leak



## nwig (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Recently my son bought an '88 Stanza for about $250 under KBB value (173,000 miles), and knew that it might need some repairs, but the car reportedly was pretty well maintained (very regular oil changes, tune ups, general maint, etc) but still had a few issues.

Unfortunately the prior owner most likely didn't have a great mechanic, and got some bad info along the way. He believed (as per Jiffy Lube) that the car needed a new oil pan gasket. And there had been motor mounts replaced around 25k ago, but unfortunately, they only did the most front 2 and not the most important Torque Strut mount or rear mount. So there was vibration in the engine (while at idle) from this.

The mounts have now been fixed and there is no more vibration at idle. But the mechanic says the oil leak is most likely from a front seal in where the timing belt is. And so, eventhough the belt was replaced only 20k ago, it would need to be replaced again to fix the leak. He also warned that if the engine notched where the seal is, that my son would be "SOL" with the car.

So I'm wondering, from those who are more experienced with Stanza's, how likely it might be that there would be excessive wear in the metal where the seal goes? I realize to do the repair would be an expensive "crap shoot"; just trying to figure the odds of whether it's worth it to fix. 

After all, to leave it as it is may risk the timing belt getting damaged due to oil being sprayed on it (and then the car is gone at that point anyway) or pay for the repair and find out it wasn't worth doing at all. But part of the push to fix it is that our homeowner's assoc would have an issue with oil leaks on the driveway, so my son will have to regularly clean up after the car; so that will be a hassle too.

So the question is whether he should just drive it into the ground, as is; or take the gamble?

Input and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

nwig said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently my son bought an '88 Stanza for about $250 under KBB value (173,000 miles), and knew that it might need some repairs, but the car reportedly was pretty well maintained (very regular oil changes, tune ups, general maint, etc) but still had a few issues.
> 
> ...


You're going to hate what i have to say but...keep the car!

Get it fixed when you can...it's not neccesarily life or death to fix it now...but you don't want to let it run to long like this cause like you said the timnig belt could get splashed with oil which isn't safe. You have a good car with the time and love put into it it'll provide many years of good service. Not to mention that engine when properly maintained and driven is damn near bullet proof. One of my stanza wagons that ran perfect since it was bought new finally lost it when a friend rolled it over in a creek...got water in the engine.....and it still runs, albeit not correctly but easily fixable (not cheap with a mechanic but simple job )


In all honesty it comes down to finances...you need to weigh the cost of fixing this car as to the cost of buying another car and possible having an issue with it. Also consider the gas mileage...when properly running you should get between 30 and 35 with a stick shift, i'm sure it's not much less for an auto. If you change your mind with the car try to find an enthusiast to sell it to so that at least the car will be taken care of instead of junking it. 

Hope this helps to make your decision :cheers:


----------

